# 9 dollars in app total tipping so far. What's everyone else's numbers?



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

First week how you doing? I have received about twenty three dollars in cash, so tipping in general is up quite a bit unless this is just a fluke. 3 riders gave five dollar tips and the rest is ones. 32 dollars total out of first 3 days.

In app tipping has changed a few things so I was wrong about this culture thing of NO tipping taking a while. Let's see though, maybe just a fluke.


----------



## MrAbduz (Jun 8, 2015)

2 dollars, Toronto.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

6 dollars in app tips plus a 5 dollar cash tip in 5 days.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 16, 2017)

39 rides this week, 2 tips in app. A $5 and $2. Both were from middle aged males getting off work and going home in East Bay. 1 person out of 20 rides in SF gave me $6 cash. 

Aside from being insufferable, Millennial tech workers are also incredibly anti-tip. They are used to everything being free/subsidized, and make up 50% of SF uber riders


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Philbert said:


> 39 rides this week, 2 tips in app. A $5 and $2. Both were from middle aged males getting off work and going home in East Bay. 1 person out of 20 rides in SF gave me $6 cash.
> 
> Aside from being insufferable, Millennial tech workers are also incredibly anti-tip. They are used to everything being free/subsidized, and make up 50% of SF uber riders


Yea millennials are entitled brats. I don't know if being in your 30s makes you still a millennial but I wouldn't identify myself as one. They are brats in general.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

so far, less than 1 in 10 riders tipping in app in my market, and all of the tips have been $2; people who value good service tipped cash before, and they still tip cash now -- typically $5 up to $20


----------

